# CIA puts searchable declassified docs online--Canadian SIGINT in Commons 1974



## MarkOttawa (17 Jan 2017)

Have fun hunting:

1) News story:

CIA Puts History Out in Open With Millions of Online Records
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-17/cia-puts-history-out-in-open-with-millions-of-online-records

2) CIA webpage to search:
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/collection/crest-25-year-program-archive

3) CIA OSINT: What I found about Canadian SIGINT in 1974 using "RCMP"--and our media never stop talking about "super secret" CSE about which almost nothing is known.  They just don't do their research:
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-RDP88-01315R000300700010-4.pdf

4) Good 2015 post on Canadian SIGINT revelations mid-70s at the excellent _LUX EX UMBRA_ blog:



> The Fifth Estate: The Espionage Establishment
> http://luxexumbra.blogspot.ca/2015/03/the-fifth-estate-espionage-establishment.html



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## MarkOttawa (17 Jan 2017)

CIA assessment of Pierre Trudeau's Feb. 1984 resignation announcement--good predictions p.6 PDF:
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-RDP85T00287R001001500001-6.pdf

And for us old folks what the Company said about Mark MacGuigan--p. 5 PDF:



> ...rather colorless indvidiual whose ambition probably exceeds his ability.



Secretary of State for External Affairs (good old days, eh?) 1980-82; known for jogging abroad:
https://www.amazon.ca/Inside-External-Affairs-During-Trudeau/dp/1552380769

https://books.google.ca/books?id=s22wy7e0SVsC&pg=PR23&lpg=PR23&dq=jogging++Mark+MacGuigan+external+minister&source=bl&ots=3GdUezqMqi&sig=i33f116OMMHaBQ1AhptFx-nz7U4&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj1o6S90MrRAhVi5YMKHfO7CUoQ6AEIMTAD#v=onepage&q=jogging%20%20Mark%20MacGuigan%20external%20minister&f=false

Mark
Ottawa


----------

